# Cleaning up a parvo survivor



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

My latest foster ended up with parvo  After almost 2 weeks of intense care, he is back with me to continue healing.

My boy is a great pyr/lab mix. Lots of white, with some very light tan markings around his face. Unfortunately, post-parvo his fur has many bile stains.

I have the OK to give him a gentle grooming. I'm looking for a puppy-friendly product that can really help clean this boy up. I've got normal puppy shampoo here, but it wasn't made for this type of staining.

I've called my groomer for advice; obviously I can't take him to the groomer (he'll be shedding parvo for a few weeks). But the smell, at least, has got to stop. =)

I'd welcome any recommendations for shampoo I can pick up - preferably at PetSmart as that's the closest place. I have two "organic" type places with higher end products that I can try as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww poor puppy, glad to know he's recovering. Just remember that parvo is a slow recovery so try not to stress him too much; sorry can't help but toss a warning in, I've seen too many folks who thought 'cured' once the parvo pup came home from the vet. 

I have two recommendations, one is a puppy shampoo with an oatmeal base, this will be very easy on his skin and should help the smell as well without causing him any problems. I like to use Baby Bebe Puppy Shampoo on my pups. Which you can easily find at PetCo/PetSmart stores. 

I also recommend looking for a pet shampoo that contains Tea Tree Oil (Melaleuca) and Eucalyptus Oil which are both considered to have natural antibiotic and antiseptic properties, which aid in healing insect bites, scratches, and hot spots. They tend to be very mild and soothing to sore skin and very good for a puppy with a sore body too.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

i had a dog who had it, and when he was recovering we used waterless shampoo and they have them for puppies, which will help with the smell and is easy on his skin. We did this so we didnt stress our dog out with a hose and what not. or like tavi said something with Tea Tree Oil (Melaleuca) and Eucalyptus Oil


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I was actually finishing up his bath as you posted that, Jess. I left it longer to let him recover before putting him through it. (thanks Tavi! the reminder, though I knew about the stress part, was still a very helpful reminder not to rush through things)

He did great! A few grumblings, slightly squirmy at first, then was still. LOTS of stuff came off, and afterwords he had the zoomies. I may be imagining this, but he's seemed a lot more upbeat since the bath. =)

His favorite part though was the cuddle-time after the bath. 25lbs of pyr/lab mix puppy in my lap with a full lean - precious. The adoption tomorrow is going to be hard on me!

I wish I had thought of the water-free shampoos, I saw them last time I was at PetSmart (about a year ago, hehe) but it didn't even click for this. 

In any case, all ended well and I've learned something for next time (hoping there isn't a next time though). Thanks all!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

So glad to hear of such a happy ending! Hehe And I swear I think I love watching zoomies after a bath more than just about anything else my dogs do! It just cracks me up every time! ^^


----------

